# Cutting in the wind?



## Dogwillhuntv (Dec 19, 2016)

Looks like I finally have a few days with no rain predicted, but they're saying 25 mph winds for the next two days. What do you think? If I get the hay on the ground today, will the wind blow it into the canyon tomorrow?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

No


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I live for 25 mph drying days. Go for it. Makes tedding a blast but you probably don't ted out there. Impossible to rake and hold a windrow at 25 mph though


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Only downside is raking last year first time in my life it was so windy we kept rake 20 feet in front of baler . PIA but we got it baled.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> Only downside is raking last year first time in my life it was so windy we kept rake 20 feet in front of baler . PIA but we got it baled.


That's when it really pays to have an understanding spouse on the rake. Been there, done that!


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

I love cutting when it's windy. Dries that wet hay down real fast. The sooner it gets down below 40% moisture the better.


----------



## Dogwillhuntv (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks for the input. I went to cut that night. Started the machine and the phone went off with a tornado warning. Nothing touched down but five minutes later got hit with a torrential thunderstorm that came out of nowhere. Got it cut the next day. Been windy but only in the 50-60 and has been drying really slow. Hope to finally get it baled tomorrow.

Weird summer in Idaho. At least the hay didn't blow away.


----------

